# Removing a printer icon in Mac OS 9.2



## markg1617 (Nov 7, 2005)

How do you remove an old printer icon from the chooser dialogue
box in Mac OS 9.2?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

use the extention manager and unclick the box next to the printer driver and then reboot, now it will not load and thus not be shown in the chooser.


----------

